# Nice morning of bassin'...



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

After waking up with quite the hangover, I decided to do a little bassin', against my better judgement...

Got 6, with all but 1 of them over 2lbs, biggest was 3.2lbs!

All on a $2 Gander Mountain Black Spinnerbait and all close to the shore...


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishing, best cure for a hangover.  Nice bass, I just got some little bass from a nearby pond today but better then nothing.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

FishermanMurph said:


> Fishing, best cure for a hangover.  Nice bass, I just got some little bass from a nearby pond today but better then nothing.


Exactly! What was I gonna do, lay on the couch???? lol

Little ones are fun too, today was the first day I got some nices...came in bunches too! Thought it was gonna be the day of days! lol


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

therockgj said:


> Exactly! What was I gonna do, lay on the couch???? lol
> 
> Little ones are fun too, today was the first day I got some nices...came in bunches too! Thought it was gonna be the day of days! lol


I had a great day getting some nice bass at Kiser yesterday so I can't really complain about the small ones today. I did hook into a walleye today but it was foul hooked so sadly I'm still not counting it has a caught fish nor my first walleye but I know he's in there to be properly caught. 

It hit me that I got this nice bass down in Tn last year while recovering with a hangover. Hangover = big bass? I may need to test this theory out.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I will also do some testing...results to follow...lol


----------

